# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  ld girlfriend?

## mylucidworld

what i want to know who out of u lders out there has or had a ld girlfriend and whats it like?

----------


## KuRoSaKi

A Lucid Dream girlfriend? Like a DC who is your girlfriend? Is that even possible? To be able to summon a DC that often I wonder if it is even possible to achieve, is it? I don't even know this is possible, but my opinion is not. To be able to consitently summon a DC often enough to even call her your LD girlfriend I dunno.

----------


## mylucidworld

yeh iv heard someone on here before who said they had an ld girlfriend who's name was rebecca i think but i was wondering if anyone else had an ld girlfriend, i don't see how that wud work myself, i think i might try that in my next ld which hopefully will be 2nite.

----------


## Snooze

sounds a bit narcistic.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

> yeh iv heard someone on here before who said they had an ld girlfriend who's name was rebecca i think but i was wondering if anyone else had an ld girlfriend, i don't see how that wud work myself, i think i might try that in my next ld which hopefully will be 2nite.



I thought that was a Dreamguide or maybe I am thinking of something else entirely   ::ghosttown::

----------


## Clairity

Well, I've had a few dream character "boyfriends" but the "relationship" only lasted the one dream!  ::D: 
.

----------


## Shaera

Well a LD boyfriend is something I never had, but something similar to it is, someone you really like in real life and drag/forecing him/her into your dreams at will, and in those dreams you are in love [like together] not really an Boyfriend, but more a sort of, well lover or something.
Just dreams about kissing him or something alike, and if it's one person in general you dream about like that, it could be seen as an LD boy/girlfriend I guess..

----------


## Adam

> sounds a bit narcistic.



I wouldn't say so really, but to 'want' one you have to question the life they would live in order to actually feel they need or want this?

----------


## Cammy

A real life girlfriend is enough grief, dont want one in my LD's as well :p

----------


## stuetzl

maybe it's not really a part of this thread, but I think it's the same direction. For, I'm not having a girlfriend at the moment I would be curious about what my mind respectively my subconscious mind produced if I asked in an LD about "my dreamgirl"... like "ctrl+f 'search dreamgirl' "... have you ever tried a similar thing? Naturally, I don't want an LD-girlfriend, I'm just curious about things I can't really describe with the conscious mind (I really suck at describing real people or even faces, so it's really hard for me), but I'm sure that my subconscious mind has a certain image...

----------


## mylucidworld

that wud be interesting.

----------


## Namcosis

> A Lucid Dream girlfriend? Like a DC who is your girlfriend? Is that even possible? To be able to summon a DC that often I wonder if it is even possible to achieve, is it? I don't even know this is possible, but my opinion is not. To be able to consitently summon a DC often enough to even call her your LD girlfriend I dunno.



Well it's not all that hard brandon i find it just depends how clearly you think and you're ability to manipulate you're dreams . stuetzl just telling you now a dream girlfriend or any person you make in you're dreams is only as smart as you think they are also sub conscious can be a pain depending on the person XD.

----------


## Kromoh

I wouln't say it's impossible. for a long time in my life I had imaginary friends, and I'd think of them all the time, so it wouldn't be hard to summon them in my dreams every time

would rock though. wel even if I had a dream boyfriend, I'd make him look like the person I like, and as I'm constantly thinking of him, it shouldn't be hard to summon either


still, having a dream girl/boyfriend is bittersweet. partly because that means you can't find yourself a real one, but also means you rock at LDin so much that you live a second life in it


often I dream I have a date/boyfriend, but t's never the same person. even though, I just keep to myself they're all the same person, only with different appearances

----------


## trigotron

This is a tricky/interesting subject, i would like to hear more from some experienced people on their opinions of this.

----------


## 1342576

I've kissed the girl I will never have in a lucid dream. Unfortunately, I closed my eyes in the process (habits) and I woke as a result.

The problem was, I have a girlfriend. And it does mess with your mind. My advice: don't do this unless you want to love an illusion. Which, by the way, can be pretty fantastic.  ::D:  Still, I'm not going there again.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Mes Tarrant can be my LD girlfriend anyday... Oh don't worry! I told AdamA he doesn't have to bothor about waking up tommorow! I'm joking... Not about the first sentence though! That's still true, *roar*

----------


## FooFightersKid

this one time my penis

----------


## Rodent

A little offtopic, but is it possible to create a DC and then for example hug it? Does it feel real?

----------


## Clairity

> is it possible to create a DC and then for example hug it? Does it feel real?



Yes.. yes.. and extremely. 
.

----------


## Kromoh

> A little offtopic, but is it possible to create a DC and then for example hug it? Does it feel real?



more real than in real life. As I stated in another topic, in your dreams, your thoughts aren't blocked by the barriors of your mind. If you think "that boy/girl is cute" in a dream, even if you haven't even seen him/her, they will be cute

that's why I still believe dream sex can be better than real one.. just think to yourself that is your best sex ever and it will be lol

----------


## Infraredkelp

> A Lucid Dream girlfriend? Like a DC who is your girlfriend? Is that even possible? To be able to summon a DC that often I wonder if it is even possible to achieve, is it? I don't even know this is possible, but my opinion is not. To be able to consitently summon a DC often enough to even call her your LD girlfriend I dunno.



Are you kidding? I have LDs every night! My girlfriend at the moment is Mileena from Mortal Kombat  :Cool: . She's more like a friend with benefits, but eh, you get the point.

----------


## trigotron

> more real than in real life. As I stated in another topic, in your dreams, your thoughts aren't blocked by the barriors of your mind. If you think "that boy/girl is cute" in a dream, even if you haven't even seen him/her, they will be cute
> 
> that's why I still believe dream sex can be better than real one.. just think to yourself that is your best sex ever and it will be lol



it's statements like this that get me interested in lucidity.  Damn, makes me want to have an LD tonight  :Bang head:

----------


## LBT Petrie

Yeah I dunno about a girlfriend. I mean sure there have been characters for just a single dream. I dont think a re-occuring character is possible. I mean creating a partner in a dream with the same characteristics and looks every single time? If someone could do it, I dont think it would be good. I mean having a "relationship" with someone who doesnt exist could be very unhealthy.

----------


## Carôusoul

I don't know.

My aim in achieving ludicity is power. Not a relationship. Anyone can get that in real life, what anyone *Can't* do is become a demi-god. 

Also if I did start trying for a LD girlfriend I would probably start forgetting about it in real life, and become like a social failure...

----------


## trigotron

> I mean having a "relationship" with someone who doesnt exist could be very unhealthy.







> I wouldn't say so really, but to 'want' one you have to question the life they would live in order to actually feel they need or want this?



WARNING - Massive Analogy Alert - WARNING

Allow me to illustrate a pair of scenarios: a 7 year old boy wants very badly to see a specific movie, this boy has wanted to see this movie for many years, but his parents would never let him see it for some reason or another.  This boy decides to download the movie off the internet and watch it for free, sure, it's not right, sure, it's not as good an experience as watching it in the theater or even on a TV, but it's better than never seeing it at all, he tells himself.  

Now imagine someone who had never had a girlfriend; in fact, he never had anything even had anything close to a girl friend his entire life.  In his freshman year in highschool, he starts playing an MMO, and after 6 months he finds that a girl likes him in the game, he is overjoyed.  However, he soon realizes how pathetic the situation is that he likes a girl who isn't real.  He decides to quit the MMO forever.  In his junior year in highschool he still has never even talked to a girl or gotten within one foot of a girl and he decides that even if a virtual relationship isn't real, it's better than nothing.  So he begins to play the MMO again, he finds the girl that once liked him, but she admits she never actually liked him, that she was simply "joking around".  Well, at this point this man becomes quite depressed,  and starts drinking, alone, by his senior year.  

The comments that i quoted are entirely correct in 99.9% of all scenarios involving lucid girlfriends, however, i believe there are very clear exceptions to the rule.  A downloaded movie is acceptable to use (at least morally) if no other means exist to obtain that movie legally (ie, the guy wouldn't have been able to watch it anyway).  A lucid girlfriend is certainly not as escapist as an MMO, and not nearly as destructive as drinking, and if no other means exist, it is morally acceptable because the guy wouldn't have known love any other way.  As you can see I like analogies :p this is just a really big one.   ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

..........

Okay, errr...

A lucid girlfriend will make you a social outcast for the rest of your life!!! In fact you will not have a life!!!

The only situation I can see where having a lucid girlfriend would be acceptable is if you're stranded on a goddamn desert island.

Real girls aren't that hard to find. Not having one in high school is nothing to worry about.

----------


## Never

Guess I don't have a "life" then. Please remember that a socially acceptable "life" is only one variation and not wanted by everyone.

On topic: yes it is possible because I have one  :wink2: 

Well I never thought of her as a "girlfriend", but she is always there pretty much. I even named her. She is not modeled after anyone I ever knew, but I get the impression that she must be the manifestation of all I desire in this world. I have spent what seemed like hours in a single embrace; and that is all that ever happens; a few words and just that feeling. She is incredibly familiar and conversation is just not necessary. Most times I will find myself in a forest or similar scene; usually it is snowing for some reason. Suddenly I will see her and we embrace. It is a feeling that is completely indescribable; like heaven. Usually I see her at the end of the night, after I have gotten all other dreams out of my system.

Anyhow this makes waking up extremely depressing. I do not recommend it for "normal" people.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

The purpose of lucid dreaming is to enhance your _waking life_ as well as dream life. You're missing out if you don't practice dream recall/lucidity, and you're missing out if you don't appreciate the wonders of waking life.  ::rolleyes::  Ah well, to each his own.

----------


## Never

Ah but I do appreciate them. Nature, beauty, long hikes. It is just that I do not find cities and bars and that sort of thing fascinating; in fact I despise them. Most people are the opposite, so that is how it is. All this is not the point anyhow....a "socially acceptable" person can still have dreams about the same woman every night.

----------


## Carôusoul

I don't quite believe having a girlfriend means having to hang out in bars and the city everynight.

In fact I'm far from socially acceptable. I'm kinda weird in comparison to most people. and not in a classic dungeons and dragons way. i hate video games. haha. i just think different. but it doesnt stop me getting girls.

I really hate bars and drunk sluts and knobhead boys and so on. and the whole social thing. That said I find girls i like, and most of the time it works. And it is brilliant. 

I usually try and find girls like me, same interests, and so on. Do the same. not all girls are bar and city obsessed people. 
I succeed and have a proper relationship. and the real physical side isnt half bad either. you certainly shouldnt write it off.




Is this a matter of not wanting a real life one or not being able to get one?

I think you'll find falling in love with a seperate person far more rewarding than falling in love with someone you create.


also, with the kids going to the cinema thing, that is a different matter
those kids are physically not allowed.

some geeky teen in high school is. and nothing is stopping them but THEMSELVES.
its like the kid is allowed to go to the theater but wont let himself. cant bring himself to step in there. It is a problem alot of people face, but you cant just chicken out and get the easy alternative. If you truly want to get with a girl you can. It has nothing to do with anykind of barrier stopping you apart from yourself.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Yeah, really, there's a certain companionship that you can have with a real person that you will never have with yourself in your head. A real person is far more constant, too. You don't have to go to cities or bars. I don't like bars either.

----------


## Never

Yeah I know, and you are making me depressed. :p

Good post Carousoul; and I do see your point quite well.

In the end I guess I just have little faith in people. Looking at it from a practical point of view, the serious, deeply emotional type of relationship I would want is not possible in my mind. For one thing, I live in the middle of nowhere. Secondly, the chance of someone being even remotely like me are minimal. Third, I would have to fall in love with them. Fourth, they would have to fall in love with me. Fifth, they would have to be as serious as I about it.

In the end it is laughable. Perhaps my sights are set too high, but that is how I tick. You see the math here is not in my favor.

On the point of my being a hermit; well aside from the one desire, I can be completely satisfied by myself because my whole life has been a journey of self exploration and being at peace with nature. The one desire sure is a tough one though. If it only be in my dreams, then so be it. It is real enough to me when I am asleep.

----------


## Carôusoul

Makes more sense.

How old are you?
If your in the teenage years. go to university. [or college if you're american]

educated girls[more liekly to be like you] and all in a confined space.

I understand you enitrely. I often think similarly. I have stupidly small faith in people. But I don't give up. I have tried with a good few girls. and Haven't found the one I REALLY like. But wht I have done is realise WHO I want.

I know exactly the type of girl, and I have known a few in my lifetime.

But experience is good. You should never give up.

As you say even if the chance is stupidly small it is still a chance. if you give up there is nothing

and in all honesty it isnt that small a chance. so go into the city yknow. meet girls. meet them at school, or college/university.



I know as well as anyone you DO NOT need to be a socialite to find love.

You just gotta search.



On hindsight, your pro says your a musician.
get into music circles. talk online about music.
your very likely to find that kidn of girl you like in musical lines.




in short: DON'T JUST GIVE UP.

----------


## Never

Indeed. You are right; a small chance is better than none. I cannot argue with pure logic; no matter how good my excuse or how far out in the mountains I live. I guess I have given up. I can do anything at all that I want; never had trouble conquering anything; save this. The math is just too ridiculous.

I will remember your words though, nonetheless.

----------


## Carôusoul

I think my last words here will be

"It's about something more than just the maths."


Thankyou and goodnight.

----------


## Phoenix

> also, with the kids going to the cinema thing, that is a different matter
> those kids are physically not allowed.
> 
> some geeky teen in high school is. and nothing is stopping them but THEMSELVES.
> its like the kid is allowed to go to the theater but wont let himself. cant bring himself to step in there. It is a problem alot of people face, but you cant just chicken out and get the easy alternative. If you truly want to get with a girl you can. It has nothing to do with anykind of barrier stopping you apart from yourself.



Well, in my opinion, that isn't necessarily true for everyone... for example, I'm homeschooled, don't get the chance to get out much, and my mother considers me too young to have a girlfriend anyway, so my chances of being able to find someone for a while are pretty much nonexistant no matter what I do. I'm sure that there are others in similar or worse situations, as well.

Personally, though, I wouldn't really want a lucid dream girlfriend, no matter how long it'll be before I can find a real girlfriend. I don't mean any offense to those who do have one, though.

----------


## Namcosis

> ..........
> 
> Okay, errr...
> 
> A lucid girlfriend will make you a social outcast for the rest of your life!!! In fact you will not have a life!!!
> 
> The only situation I can see where having a lucid girlfriend would be acceptable is if you're stranded on a goddamn desert island.
> 
> Real girls aren't that hard to find. Not having one in high school is nothing to worry about.



Mes tarrant just because someone has a lucid girl friend does not mean he is an outcast .

For example one could simply be following a storyline and even if he does have a lucid gf does not mean he is an outcast there are many reasons for it besides social unexceptance.

I also have to agree with you on the high school comment . I find that many women in my high school where a bunch of whores and dumb asses . Only a few of them where actually considered smart and kind.





> The purpose of lucid dreaming is to enhance your _waking life_ as well as dream life. You're missing out if you don't practice dream recall/lucidity, and you're missing out if you don't appreciate the wonders of waking life.  Ah well, to each his own.



I find that dreams where meant to have fun to explore the limitless posibilities it holds .Not something to be used to escape reality with.I Agree with you there and yes to each there own.

----------


## 1342576

I personally don't have much trouble in meeting girls lately, but I think lucid dreaming could prove to be a powerful tool in confronting your own insecurities and fears when it comes to talking to girls. After all, dreams are experienced like reality, so if you can create a scenario in which you practice talking to a girl or seducing her in a lucid dream, it is likely to reduce your eventual fears in waking life. There's a chapter on this in Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming, called Rehearsal For Living (page 152).

Not only would it be an ego-boost, it would also be beneficial in your exploration of the waking world.

----------


## skysaw

There's nothing wrong with having a relationship with a dream character, as long as you don't give it too much meaning for yourself, or use it as a way to avoid having real relationships in the waking world. 

Real life is much, much better, but my LD friends are still very precious to me. I am happily married, and would never consider cheating on my wife, but LD relationships are not cheating. My wife shares her sexual dreams with me, even when I'm not in them. It doesn't bother me because it doesn't mean a thing.

For the record, most of my dream relationships are merely as really good friends.

----------


## gan_naire

I dont know if the woman that keeps popping up in my dreams would be a girlfriend in my dreams or not. I do remember in one dream actually asking her if she was my girl, and she said yes. I dont consider myself a social outkast because of this, I actually have a pretty decent life in my waking life. I went into more detail in my post First Lucid Dream? Just a quick warning though, it is a long post, sorry for that, I just wanted to go into detail so I could know if the dream I had of her recently was a real lucid dream, not just a regular one.

----------


## LucidFlanders

I've never LD'd before. What will happen if you are walking down some street and a girl is walking towards you on the sidewalk and you moved into her way and hugged her randomly? would she slap you like what would probably happen or hug you? Nothing would beat walking around town hugging all the girls before they pass you lol.

----------


## Adam

She would hug you back, or do what ever you wanted her to do basically  :wink2:

----------


## Adam

Oh and on that note I will add dream hugs are awesome!!!  ::D:

----------


## Infraredkelp

Whoever has an LD gf, needs to get a social life..... IN REAL LIFE!

----------


## Clairity

> Whoever has an LD gf, needs to get a social life..... IN REAL LIFE!







> Are you kidding? I have LDs every night! My girlfriend at the moment is Mileena from Mortal Kombat . She's more like a friend with benefits, but eh, you get the point.



LOL!!
.

----------


## skysaw

::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Sandform

I can only imagine...

"Why don't you go to bed earlier"..."We never talk anymore"..."Does my butt look big to you?"..."nag nag nag nag nag."

----------


## Clairity

> I can only imagine...
> 
> "Why don't you go to bed earlier"..."We never talk anymore"..."Does my butt look big to you?"..."nag nag nag nag nag."



 ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## trigotron

> LOL!!
> .



hahahah!  Nice job there infared!

----------


## Infraredkelp

she's a friend with benefits, okay?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> she's a friend with benefits, okay?



Ew she looks like Xena on steroids.

----------


## Infraredkelp

Well what do you think of my REAL LIFE girlfriend?

----------


## Carôusoul

am sure she's beautiful.

----------


## Infraredkelp

There, I fixed the link.
EDIT: Darn it don't work

----------


## Funnel

I'm glad I'm not the only person who has confronted this.  I've had a related incident.  Recently, I watched a movie where one of the characters reminded me of a non-lucid dream I had when I was a kid where I was infatuated with a dream character.  There was no romance involved, but I can remember obsessing over her attituade.  In fact, the aspect of the movie character that reminded me of the dream character was her personality.  I can't for the life of me remember what she looked like.  If I concentrate though, I can get that bitter-sweet feeling that the DC was associated with.  It's strange, because it is the only moment from my life where I can recall that feeling.

So where does this leave me?  Frustrated and hopeless.  I'm trying not to obsess over it.  I didn't obsess over it when I first had the dream long ago, but now I can put a human face on the idea, the face being that of the movie character, so it is harder to get it out of my head.

I wouldn't recomend attempting a LD GF.  I'm all for blowing stuff up in dreams, flying around, doing whatever, but when you get an emotion involved, it carrys into waking life.  As for me, I'm watching the movie character over and over again, hopefully desensitizing myself of the feeling.

----------


## Never

> As for me, I'm watching the movie character over and over again, hopefully desensitizing myself of the feeling.



Be careful man, this can actually have the opposite effect and create a full blown mania.

It isn't so bad though; I actually like the inspiration such a thing gives me. I can wake up from dreams feeling quite dismal, but then I can create some pretty amazing music. There is nothing better than the inspiration of the female influence.

----------


## CheriiBabii

uhm well.. it would be to fake for some people, but if you really want to go that far to find your true love, i guess it does count Lol.

----------


## MrMnemonic

Hmm well i have a real life person who turns up in 90&#37; of my dreams, in which we are usually together, but then i'm in love with her so i guess its not that unusual.. I'm thinking of using her as some kind of dream sign though as shes pretty reliable!

----------


## zeroroom

> A real life girlfriend is enough grief, dont want one in my LD's as well :p



Try a real life wife.   Now that is Grief!!!! ::help::

----------


## Adam

> Try a real life wife. Now that is Grief!!!!



Really? I can't wait to find someone I know I would be happy enough with to spend the rest of my life with....

----------


## zeroroom

> Really? I can't wait to find someone I know I would be happy enough with to spend the rest of my life with....



Yeah....good luck with that.  :p ::banana::

----------


## zeroroom

all the best to you. :smiley:

----------


## Adam

I'm sure it can't be that hard :p

3rd time lucky lol

----------


## mylucidworld

I had abandoned my plan to get a ld girlfriend, but then last night i became lucid while sitting around a table with lots of people (one of which was a hot dc) and we were getting on really well she was really tidy (that must strange saying a dc is tidy) i was treating her like a real person (not just throwing her in the nearest bed and f*****g her like most probably do,me included) then before i know it i'm kissing her, arms around eachother slowly walking behind the rest of the group. Then i had my hand up her skirt on her ass which felt great,( very real) it was strange it was like i had known her all my life and i was feeling really close to her (i know this must sound very stupid)

After i woke up i felt emotionally messed up like i was missing her or something but then i was like she is a dc she ain't real.(very strange)
I'm thinking now whether to keep her as my ld girlfriend or not.

----------


## Redrivertears

Hey there,

Another very interesting topic to stumble upon (this forum is full of them isn't it?), though I'm a little surprised by some of the replies. After all, isn't it all about exploring lucidity and your dreams. I don't think exploring a relationship in dreamland will make you a social outcast or make you unable to find love in your waking life, anymore then I think someone exploring sex in lucid dreams would become unable to have sex in waking life, or someone exploring power would be unable to be confident and strong in waking life  :smiley: 

That said, love and relationships is probably the most sensitive and difficult topic we humans get to deal with in our life. So it might be wise to ask yourself whether you're trying to add a new experience in your life, or whether you're trying to fill some sort of hole you feel from something you're missing. (Mind you, I'm not convinced the second one is a bad thing either, but that's a different discussion).


On with the actual topic though:

I'll tell you this much. I've experienced being in love several times in my life. I came out of a relationship last year with a girl I was together with for three years, and whom I love deeply, and she loved me. (we broke up due to her wanting to have a child and me ... well, not). I cherish that period as one that has enriched my life greatly.

And yet, even with these experiences, I also know that when I have one of those truly vivid deep emotional dreams, I will:

- Never be able to love as truly, unconditionally and completely in waking life as I can in my dreams
- Never be able to be so utterly in love in waking life as I can be in my dreams
- Never be able to feel so completely happy in waking life as I can be in my dreams

Simply because I think in dreams emotions aren't so complex. They don't get filtered and watered down by all sorts of secondary concerns like they do when we're awake. They can be much more intense, much stronger.

So I can fully understand why someone would want to go and explore this further. We explore many things in our lucid dreams, which in a way are all reflections of our selves somehow. So why not things like love, intimacy, affection. And if it does end up making you frustrated or unhappy as some people claim, well then you simply put an end to it. 

So in short, I'd say go for it. And if you do decide to explore it, and have the courage to do so, post about it here. I for one would be very interested in reading about such dream experiences.

Just my 2 dreamcents,

-Redrivertears-

----------


## mylucidworld

Thanks for some positive feedback, it's a change from all the negatives. But everyone has got a right to their own opinion i guess.

----------


## lexmeeki

I crush on a certain celebrity.... and I would love for him to be a dreamtime boyfriend.  ^_^  

(I've had several boyfriends in real life so I've had those experiences, too.)

In my LDs so far, I've met him about a dozen times and we've hooked up about half a dozen times.  haha....... I'm monogamous in my dreams though!  

But I wish the dreams were more emotional.  Like I wish we actually talked instead of going straight for the boom-chaka.  

So yeah, it is a goal of mine to have this lucid fun.

----------


## Clairity

> But I wish the dreams were more emotional. Like I wish we actually talked instead of going straight for the boom-chaka.



Isn't whether or not you go straight for the "boom-chaka" up to you? 

Perhaps you're so enamored with this celebrity dreamtime boyfriend that you're immediately drawn to the "boom-chaka" or you're afraid that if you try to talk first.. the dream will end before you get the chance to.
.

----------


## mylucidworld

I don't know if i could be a monogamous in my dreams knowing that u could have anyone u desire but it would be interesting if u could though (also had girlfriends in rl)

That ld i posted the other day was the first time i have actually talked to a dc instead of going route 1 and it was very life like (didn't feel like a dream) good to go this way for a change.

----------


## Sandform

> I don't know if i could be a monogamous in my dreams knowing that u could have anyone u desire but it would be interesting if u could though (also had girlfriends in rl)



That is why the best lover is mystic from X-men, she can be whoever you want Baby =).

----------


## Sandform

> I crush on a certain celebrity.... and I would love for him to be a dreamtime boyfriend.  ^_^  
> 
> (I've had several boyfriends in real life so I've had those experiences, too.)
> 
> In my LDs so far, I've met him about a dozen times and we've hooked up about half a dozen times.  haha....... I'm monogamous in my dreams though!  
> 
> But I wish the dreams were more emotional.  Like I wish we actually talked instead of going straight for the boom-chaka.  
> 
> So yeah, it is a goal of mine to have this lucid fun.



Whose the Celeb?

----------


## Wendello

Here's my theory on LD relationships: they're perfectly healthy and natural manifestation of what we desire, and they provide a sort of checklist okay so I know real life girls will never measure up to our idea of perfection but they do provide some insight into what we feel is important.

And for those of us who aren't lucky enough to have a RL girlfriend they provide entertainment

----------


## mylucidworld

> And for those of us who aren't lucky enough to have a RL girlfriend they provide entertainment



Not only are they entertaining but the relationship is on your terms. No moaning from them, no arguments, make them treat u like a god (which u are) and if u wanted u could have some lucid dreams with ur ld girl and others going behind ur ld girl's back and hooking up with other dc's without having to worry about her finding out and breaking up with u. (ld's rock)

Not that i would do this or anything  ::rolleyes::

----------


## silentlucidity

Redrivertears beat me to the punch, but I thought I'd chip in a few more cents. I registered just now so I could reply to this thread and hopefully bring some more feedback to the issue of returning DC's and a relationship with them.

I am one of several people that I know who have encountered reoccuring dream characters, more specifically a "romantic" match. This began when I was quite young--young enough that there was zero possibility of finding a real-life component to this relationship. I was naive enough to believe in a theory of my own invention--that one could share dreams with one's "soulmate"--a real life person somewhere out there who might be dreaming in parallel. Inspired, I sought out this figure during my LDs. I met many different people on the way, had several different "flings", etc. I would talk about these dreams, and write them down, which allowed them to propagate into ongoing storylines. What better than a personal fantasy one may involve themselves in? But eventually my search for a protective, loving aspect within the oftentimes frightening dreamworld was answered by a figure who was, unfortunately, just as disturbingly violent. As embarrassing as it is to admit, I had a thing for the "bad boy". I had many dreams of a melodramatic nature--being chased down or being enslaved to this person--but as I grew older (and matured, hopefully) they began to wear off. As exciting as they were to experience for all their action/adventure/romance, there was never any sense of fulfillment. But the foundation had been built, I suppose. When I became old enough to have romantic liasons, all of my relationships seemed to involve men who I discovered had similar qualities to this childhood "dream boyfriend"--almost as if I were unconsciously seeking them out, since they had not been so apparent in the beginning of the relationship. You can imagine how badly they played out . . .

It was only when I was at my lowest point that I stumbled upon _him_--that dream character where everything seemed right. Not lucidly, mind you, but with just as much of an overwhelming feeling of clarity both visually and emotionally. There was a sense of meaning to this dream. I knew that I had tapped into something much deeper than fantasy.

More importantly, I was coherent enough to recognize this figure not as any real life person, but as the evolved form of my animus--no longer a self-destructive psychopath (I had been plagued by self-loathing for most of my life), but full of the love and acceptance I had been missing both in my real-life partners and in my attitude towards myself. It took me a long time to accept that I could find something that mirrored that emotion in the real world, much less that I should go looking for it. But I did, and I found it. It's not all happily-ever-after, but it is a step in the right direction. And I feel I have my dreams to thank for it. Not just for trying to warn me that I was going into life with my heart all misdirected, but giving me the hope to recover from those first follies.

So what I am really trying to say is, know your animus. That means, have a relationship with it--and try to make it a positive one. I am sure many of you already know what an anima/animus is, but if you do not it's better explained here: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anima_%28Jung%29

Which also means being able to recognize your shadow:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_%28psychology%29

I still encounter my animus in many different forms, in both LDs and non-LDs, but I don't consider having a relationship with them to be an inhibition to my waking lovelife, obviously. The only caveat I have is to not become obsessed with this figure--which I can admit to having done when I was younger. Don't try to find them manifested in the real world. 

Approach your relationship with it with an openness not only to the insight it might give you on your own self-image but also what you are looking for in another person. Recognize that both will and should change throughout your life, as your needs and personality grow. Depending on your current state this relationship might be healthy or unhealthy, but the wonderful thing about it is that you have control over it (unlike most real-life partnerships). There will still be surprises, trust me. But by dealing with them I think you mentally and psychologically prepare yourself for more fulfilling relationships in the real world.

Sorry for my longwindedness but I felt I needed to make up for all of the downtalking/mockery of Never's support of the LD GF concept. I know the intentions were good in most cases (escapism is never the solution to a deficit in reality) but I do want other LDers to know that such efforts can be healthy.

----------


## mylucidworld

Wow my brain has completely shut down after reading all that, complex stuff, but i think i get what ur saying.Thanks for the post.

----------


## skysaw

Very interesting, Silent, and welcome to the forums. I'm starting to wonder about my recent dream-friend now.

----------


## jaasum

Maybe instead of having a LD girlfriend, how about just practice socializing with girls in your LD? Unless it's like you are in the army or something.

----------


## Enid

My husband and I were in a very rocky spot. I had this dream (non-lucid) where I was in this beautiful park surrounded by an old college campus and there were happy people everywhere. This young blonde boy, a teenager, was walking and flying around with me the whole time. He was rich (we are poor) and kind. He said, "All I want for the rest of my life is to do whatever I can to make you happy." Now my husband and I are doing great, but I still remember that dream and that boy...contrasted with real life, it just makes me sad.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

What would be even more interesting is that if you were able to consistently summon your dream girlfriend, if you impregnate her and have kids and marry and raise a "dream family" for the rest of your life.

But then I guess if you start losing your lucid skills you'd be a deadbeat dad...lol...

----------


## jaasum

> What would be even more interesting is that if you were able to consistently summon your dream girlfriend, if you impregnate her and have kids and marry and raise a "dream family" for the rest of your life.
> 
> But then I guess if you start losing your lucid skills you'd be a deadbeat dad...lol...



Also, there is real life.

----------


## silentlucidity

Thanks for the support!

It is nice to hear whether or not other people have similar experiences regarding these "dream characters" and their waking lives.

----------


## dodobird

silentlucidity, thats was an amazing post, thanks. 
And welcome to DreamViews!

----------


## mylucidworld

> What would be even more interesting is that if you were able to consistently summon your dream girlfriend, if you impregnate her and have kids and marry and raise a "dream family" for the rest of your life.
> 
> But then I guess if you start losing your lucid skills you'd be a deadbeat dad...lol...




Yeh it would be interesting to hear if anyone has done this, it must be mega confusing, u would be living two lives. That guy who claimed to have had a 100 year ld surely with all that time he must have done this.

----------


## Alex D

> What would be even more interesting is that if you were able to consistently summon your dream girlfriend, if you impregnate her and have kids and marry and raise a "dream family" for the rest of your life.
> 
> But then I guess if you start losing your lucid skills you'd be a deadbeat dad...lol...



As interesting as this would be, a large part of me would find it heat-breaking raising a child who wasn't real. Going through all the motions of fatherhood and really loving this kid, only to know ultimately it's just part of your imagination.

----------


## Adam

> As interesting as this would be, a large part of me would find it heat-breaking raising a child who wasn't real. Going through all the motions of fatherhood and really loving this kid, only to know ultimately it's just part of your imagination.



I wonder if this would even be possible, because of the child's growth etc could you really, over time manifest this baby, to child, to kid, to (wo)man?

----------


## mylucidworld

> I wonder if this would even be possible, because of the child's growth etc could you really, over time manifest this baby, to child, to kid, to (wo)man?



I recon it is but i don't think anyone is ever going to try it to find out

----------


## Adam

To be fair I would rather raise my own family and use LDs for what I cant have/do  :smiley:

----------


## mylucidworld

> To be fair I would rather raise my own family and use LDs for what I cant have/do



Well it's up to u what u do in ur ld, it's ur ld after all :smiley:

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

> As interesting as this would be, a large part of me would find it heat-breaking raising a child who wasn't real. Going through all the motions of fatherhood and really loving this kid, only to know ultimately it's just part of your imagination.



That is true...if one's lucid skills were such that this kind of thing was even possible, it would definitely be interesting to read an account of the "lifespan" of a dream child and family though.

Also, it helps people approach real life with the same view that everything is transitory and impermanent.

----------


## Never

> Sorry for my longwindedness but I felt I needed to make up for all of the downtalking/mockery of Never's support of the LD GF concept.



Hehe. Well, someone like me also has to expect a certain amount of programmed responses to practically everything he says. It is nothing new. I will readily admit however that escapism runs freely with me, there is just nothing of value left in this world in my (humble) opinion; it's all money, career, TV, and the golden arches.

I think it's great that you found a relatively close reality to your dreams, and an excellent post that was. I hope to see more of your insight in the other forums as well. We need more "long winded" people here.

----------


## mylucidworld

> Hehe. Well, someone like me also has to expect a certain amount of programmed responses to practically everything he says. It is nothing new. I will readily admit however that escapism runs freely with me, there is just nothing of value left in this world in my (humble) opinion; it's all money, career, TV, and the golden arches.
> 
> I think it's great that you found a relatively close reality to your dreams, and an excellent post that was. I hope to see more of your insight in the other forums as well. We need more "long winded" people here.



Thanks, i think  ::?:

----------


## maverikdemon

well i think you guys are all lucky to actually have dreams which are peaceful and where u can jus lie around. my dreams, lucid or not, mostly end with a lot of people dying. i want a peaceful dream, but shit happens in life and i think it can jus spill over to ur dreams

----------


## ksd5

I think it would be interesting to have a DC girlfriend. They wouldn't ever dump you, they would have any personality you chose, *anything*.  ::D:  It'd be pretty cool.

----------


## Jeff777

Ld girlfriend = you dating your subconscious mind.

----------


## Never

Yes but technically you are dating your brain in either case  :wink2:

----------


## maverikdemon

and wouldnt it be nicer to be dating a REAL girl?

----------


## Never

Interesting. I never thought of that. I am sure none of us have. Thank you so much for your insight!  ::banana::  :boogie:  ::bowdown:: 

..sorry that was uncalled for, but seriously this thread has enough programmed responses in it.

----------


## mylucidworld

> I think it would be interesting to have a DC girlfriend. They wouldn't ever dump you, they would have any personality you chose, *anything*.  It'd be pretty cool.




Yeh thats what i really like about this idea. U can choose your a personality for your girl and also since she is a part of your brain you will probably be very alike, same interests and stuff.  :smiley:

----------


## mylucidworld

I had my second ld girlfriend last night. I was with this gang of people (which is how i met my last ld girlfriend). They decided they wanted to have a party in one of their flats but they said to not be too loud because of this persons mother or something, and we entered the building. Then this boy comes down the steps and asks whose idea it was to have this party. He looks like he wants to beat the living crap out of the person so when he asks me i say it wasn't me (which it wasn't). 

The next thing i recall is being in this other building with them and lots of other people were in there (a mixture of male's and females). There was an announcement on the speaker to find a partner and then in a few seconds nearly everyone had a partner and they are all doing a slow love dance sort of thing on the dance floor. I didn't want to be the only one without a partner so i am trying to find one. I ask one attractive girl and she says i can't be your partner because i am not dairy (as in dairy product). About another two or three say the same thing so when i find a third i have already accepted that she was going to say that but to my amazement she doesn't and wants to be my partner, Victory! 

Annoyingly (not sure if it's a word) i don't recall what happened after that, the next thing i recall is that activity ended and she is on the other side of the room as me so i decide to go over to her. I ask her if we are now boyfriend/girlfriend but i word the phrase all wrong and she replies with something like no, it was just a bit of fun and i was stunned, i never thought dream characters could be so ruthless. I don't know what it is about dream characters i meet but they al seem to have good looks and great personalities which means i start to fall for them (again i repeat how stupid that sounds).

So now thats twice i have had no intention of looking for a ld girlfriend and yet these two girls come along.

----------


## mylucidworld

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rd4VQrrLo

I just watched this trailer and it reminded me of this topic.

i really want to watch this film, i downloaded it but it was a rar film so i couldn't play it which was annoying.

----------


## orange_entity

I don't really have time for a relationship right now with school and all. So I've been, in a way, dating my DG. My DG stresses that I find a RL relationship as soon as I find the opportunity. As for the relationship itself it mostly good, though I disagree with my SC over a few RL things it brings up.

----------


## Shamrox

I would just like to add, instead of somebody you've met in real life, somebody you met in a dream. Now from time to time we have all had a dream about a person of the opposite sex...(or i guess same whatever your preference is)... Where we felt a connection to the person our minds manifested, whether sexually or emotionally. I personally have woken up feeling like i had just met the love of my life or the most beautiful girl ive ever seen in my dream. It's ironic because i have been wondering about this alot lately. What if, theoretically you were to meet a character in a lucid dream whos personality and flawless looks did more than intrigued you. Every time you dreamt from that time on you would only try to manifest that person. I have been wandering if anybody has ever had this situation as well. Also wandering, how terrible would it be to fall in love with somebody that in theory did not exist.

----------


## mylucidworld

> I don't really have time for a relationship right now with school and all. So I've been, in a way, dating my DG. My DG stresses that I find a RL relationship as soon as I find the opportunity. As for the relationship itself it mostly good, though I disagree with my SC over a few RL things it brings up.



Dating your dream guide.  :Eek:  That must be strange.





> I would just like to add, instead of somebody you've met in real life, somebody you met in a dream. Now from time to time we have all had a dream about a person of the opposite sex...(or i guess same whatever your preference is)... Where we felt a connection to the person our minds manifested, whether sexually or emotionally. I personally have woken up feeling like i had just met the love of my life or the most beautiful girl ive ever seen in my dream. It's ironic because i have been wondering about this alot lately. What if, theoretically you were to meet a character in a lucid dream whos personality and flawless looks did more than intrigued you. Every time you dreamt from that time on you would only try to manifest that person. I have been wandering if anybody has ever had this situation as well. Also wandering, how terrible would it be to fall in love with somebody that in theory did not exist.



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7aGVulIW4ng

A bit like this.

----------


## Shamrox

Exactly, neat link. See, that sucks. Beyond belief.

----------


## Snuggleumpakis

Yeah I've one before. They are quite nice but only last about the one dream I have. I've also had one who was actually my friends girlfriend in real life so I kind of feel bad about that haha.

----------


## Enki

Once I had a non lucid dream in which I found *»the perfect person«* to be with. I was so very happy, it was like in heaven. In a dream this went on and on for several days. (in reality it was just one dream, probably lasted a few minutes). 
Then one day as we were walking down the street hand in hand, talking, smiling, a thought went through my mind  what if this is a dream? No, no, it's not, I reassured myself, but it would be a good idea to do a RC, since I should be doing them as often as possible during a day. And so I did a RC and to my horror I realized that this in fact is a dream. Oh, no! No, no, I don't want this to be a dream! I knew what this meant: if it's a dream it's going to end any time now and I'm going to loose this person for ever. This was the only time in my LD career that I was totally in despair to find out I was dreaming. When I became lucid the dream began to fade. I just had a few seconds left for a good-bye kiss before I woke up. 
I was so in a bad mood that day.  ::whyohwhy::

----------


## mylucidworld

> Yeah I've one before. They are quite nice but only last about the one dream I have. I've also had one who was actually my friends girlfriend in real life so I kind of feel bad about that haha.



Naughty boy.  ::nono::   ::D: 





> Once I had a non lucid dream in which I found *»the perfect person«* to be with. I was so very happy, it was like in heaven. In a dream this went on and on for several days. (in reality it was just one dream, probably lasted a few minutes). 
> Then one day as we were walking down the street hand in hand, talking, smiling, a thought went through my mind  what if this is a dream? No, no, it's not, I reassured myself, but it would be a good idea to do a RC, since I should be doing them as often as possible during a day. And so I did a RC and to my horror I realized that this in fact is a dream. Oh, no! No, no, I don't want this to be a dream! I knew what this meant: if it's a dream it's going to end any time now and I'm going to loose this person for ever. This was the only time in my LD career that I was totally in despair to find out I was dreaming. When I became lucid the dream began to fade. I just had a few seconds left for a good-bye kiss before I woke up. 
> I was so in a bad mood that day.



Unfortunately thats happened to me. My girlfriend in the dream went to the shop to get something so i went into my house to watch some tv, and i thought to myself imagine if this were all a dream. I thought i will do a reality check just to make sure (i'm sure it's not) and what i found was that it was a dream.  ::shock::   :Sad:   :Mad: 

I couldn't believe it!

----------


## Snuggleumpakis

> Once I had a non lucid dream in which I found *»the perfect person«* to be with. I was so very happy, it was like in heaven. In a dream this went on and on for several days. (in reality it was just one dream, probably lasted a few minutes). 
> Then one day as we were walking down the street hand in hand, talking, smiling, a thought went through my mind  what if this is a dream? No, no, it's not, I reassured myself, but it would be a good idea to do a RC, since I should be doing them as often as possible during a day. And so I did a RC and to my horror I realized that this in fact is a dream. Oh, no! No, no, I don't want this to be a dream! I knew what this meant: if it's a dream it's going to end any time now and I'm going to loose this person for ever. This was the only time in my LD career that I was totally in despair to find out I was dreaming. When I became lucid the dream began to fade. I just had a few seconds left for a good-bye kiss before I woke up. 
> I was so in a bad mood that day.



Oh man I know exactly how you feel. I've had a non-lucid dream with the perfect girl once. We had barely like just went out when my mom agreed it was ok. I don't know why I needed her permission though. But when we finally got together we had the greatest times ever I was like so in love. And then I ended up waking up after it all and for the longest time after that I just missed her so much. I felt like I broke up with an actually girlfriend as if she moved away or something.

----------


## wideawaken

I can believe this!!!! I dont know what to say. I fell in love in a girl in my dream, no lie. The feeling was very strong and when i woke up i was really sad that she is gone because i can see her and i was thinking about that girl all day long. the bizzare part is i saw her again in a later LD, she recognized me and she told me she is only a fruit of my imagination and i can see her wherever I want. I remember this very clearly, hell i know dreaming is weird but that was just a shotgun in my face. ::shock::

----------


## mylucidworld

> I can believe this!!!! I dont know what to say. I fell in love in a girl in my dream, no lie. The feeling was very strong and when i woke up i was really sad that she is gone because i can see her and i was thinking about that girl all day long. the bizzare part is i saw her again in a later LD, she recognized me and she told me she is only a fruit of my imagination and i can see her wherever I want. I remember this very clearly, hell i know dreaming is weird but that was just a shotgun in my face.



It's crazy isn't it. I never thought i could feel those emotions in a lucid dream but they were very strong, i felt like i was in love with her and had known her all of my life (if she is a part of me i suppose i have) and i didn't want to do anything else but be with her. It was an incredibly emotional lucid and when i woke up i was just awed by it all and i tryed really hard to re-enter the lucid but couldn't.

I haven't seen her since.

----------


## nayrki

In my dreams I have a girl thats the love of my life sometimes... she doesnt always look the same but i know shes my lover... shes sometimes my DG but usually shes just a DC that i love and would do anything to protect. Plus my dream rewinds if she gets killed... i'm not even consciously trying to do this.

----------


## Kromoh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQi6NymyZoM

Lol I did something similar in a LD of mine. I'd never have the guts to do it in reality, though.

---

Guess that's an advantage of having a dream partner  ::D:  No fighting, no watching films you do not like, no need for uber persuasion to have sex etc xD

----------


## Grod

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQi6NymyZoM




Damn Kromoh you're in quite a pickle with that guy on youtube.

----------


## Kromoh

lol yeah


but he's so ignorant (I really mean it, I'm not just saying this for being mad at him) that you don't even know where to start your arguments

----------


## Sandform

_I fell in love with God last night_  Course it was a dream charector =P

----------


## Kromoh

lol sandform, was he like... a greek god? :O

----------


## Fluffysilver

A lucid girlfriend... never had one. Whee.

... you don't want to know what happened between me and this weird middle aged man though. I woke up thinking, "WHAT THE HELL WAS I THINKING?!"

----------


## Moonscape

I've had 2 LD dates with her already.

----------


## mylucidworld

> I've had 2 LD dates with her already.



With who?

----------


## Moonscape

> With who?



Jennifer Connely, read about it in my DJ.

----------


## ShadowLurker89

I have had dreams like this and the thing is they always make me wake up with a strange feelings that little to no situations in waking life give me. The weirdest being a string of non-LD's recently which featured the same DG (I have posted in detail in the "nightmares and recurring dreams" section) which I ended up nicknaming "DreamGirl - Season 1"  ::lol::  as that is all I can think of to describe how the dreams seemed to continue on from eacthother on different nights, 
as it started with us meeting randomly in the first dream and over a few nights developed a relationship and then came to the "finale episode" of the "season" ending up with a coffin and an eeree skeltal angel which coinicdentally ended the series of dreams. The point is that they were so strange in the fact that I 
dreamt of meeting a totally fictional girl and would dream about her over a span of a few seperate nights all of which I woke up afterwards feeling dissapointed that the girl was only in my dreams after getting a sort of "soulmate" idea about her in the dream unlike anything I've experinced in waking life.

----------


## Sandform

> lol sandform, was he like... a greek god? :O




Lol to be quite honest...He was a blond boy who could change his eye color...he originally had red eyes, so I pointed out that uh, well that seems more like the devil so he turned them blue for me right in front of my eyes!  Of course at the end of the dream he left me, and then I met another regular guy at the same coffee shop that he took me on our first meeting/date.  The dream was really freaking long...and I was semi lucid for the first half (realizing it wasn't reality), and then completely lucid in the second half.

Coffee shop everyone wore robes.  But out of the coffee shop he wore green shorts...and I can't remember what else...maybe a orange shirt, but he was mostly shirtless lol.

----------


## Sandform

> Dating your dream guide.  That must be strange.
> 
> 
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7aGVulIW4ng
> 
> A bit like this.



Is that a real movie btw?  I would love to watch it lol.

----------


## mylucidworld

> Is that a real movie btw?  I would love to watch it lol.



I am pretty sure it is.

----------


## GabrielG

Well i have a LD female friend, not a girlfriend but i know what her apartment looks like (ive been there) i sometimes go there to visit her in LD's I met her at a diner she works at and one time when i teleported to her apartment it was all messy (as usuall) and i walk into another room and she is arguing with her boyfriend who was some indian guy she says hi to me as if she knows me and she is just sorta my LD friend she recognises me everytime i see her

----------


## Cirvante

Being in a relationship with your subconsciousness? Sounds like fun.

----------


## grischkaja008

I experienced it a few times. And it wasn't always funny...
Several times, it was a girl I really hate in real-life and I felt guilty while the dreams and afterwards :/

Only good experience I've done with dream-girl friends can be read in my DJ:
Night of 10/05 - My soulmate? - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## GabrielG

I have a LD friend that's a girl but she's not really my girlfriend ive seen her in 2 lucids she was in the same apartment she looked the same too and since i haven't had a ld in soooo long because ive been kinda lazy in my next one right away im gonna go see her because she's cool i miss her D:

----------

